# What do you think of the hawaii chair/hula chair?



## makeupchick (Dec 17, 2007)

My mom recently purchased one for about 300. The hawaii chair is a chair with a seat that goes in circles. I didnt try it out long enough to test if it does help with slimming the waist. What do you guys think of this. Abs Swing ArmRest Chair


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 17, 2007)

Well.......That's different. I've never seen or heard of this before.


----------



## Nox (Dec 17, 2007)

That looks like fun. It also would be great for people with IBS who need to flatulate frequently... no joke.

I think that everyone's lean-weight basic waist to hip ratio is genetically pre-determined. If you were a thin hour-glass figure, you gain a bit of weight, you become a bigger hour-glass. And vice-versa.

But truthfully, I can't see how this chair can be attributed to slimming the waist. I don't know if your mom even has an "extra fluff" problem, but everyone looks good with tight muscles. I think the muscular work done in the chair cannot match that of actually doing the moves yourself. More self-coordination trains more muscle groups.


----------



## Thais (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmm, tough to understand how it would make one slim down....?!?!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 18, 2007)

I love the language barrier on the website, it had me cracking up, lol

"especially good for fat people whom is too fat to exercise, and the one whom weakness in knee or feet, it is obvious welcome from women!

The wriggling movement in waist and abdomen of human body, will lead the intestines and stomach squirm in rhythm, to eliminate dyspepsia and adjust the constipation while remove the fact of abdomen and anti backbone disease"


----------



## Annia (Dec 19, 2007)

looks like a gimmick to me, hehe.


----------

